# Alternative to System Mechanic



## zodiac_511 (May 11, 2007)

Guys,
I need a software which can do the following

1. Remove recent lists(like in the "Run" window and "Open File" windows)
2. Optimize the registry
3. Delete Junk files


Thanks in advance,
zodiac_511


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

Try Ashampoo WinOptimizer. Digit gave a free copy few months back.


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 11, 2007)

Best > *TuneUp Utilities 2007*


----------



## Lucky_star (May 11, 2007)

^^+1


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 12, 2007)

+1 from me too for Tune UP 2007


----------



## zodiac_511 (May 12, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I need  freeware not trialware.

@ kaustav I'll try your suggestion


----------



## Third Eye (May 12, 2007)

Tune-up Utilities 2007


----------



## 47shailesh (May 13, 2007)

Use WinXP manager + CCleaner


----------



## rahul_becks23 (May 13, 2007)

TuneUp Utilities 2007 ...... its better than System Mechanic 7 .


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 13, 2007)

One more vote for Tuneup Utilities.  
U can try its trial version with full functionality. Read my following review:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22433


----------



## anandk (May 14, 2007)

freeware ccleaner.com


----------

